# LANCE'S NEW 23'6" MOSCA CAT



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Lance picked up his new MOSCA 23'6" PHANTOM CAT today to take back to Houston. A few hours of break in were done today on his YAMAHA 250SHO before he headed home. A few pics I took on the way to the ramp.


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

saw one just like this today. Real cool.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

thats a fine boat.. but not trying to dogg the boat nor the boat builder but didnt mosca go out of business?


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Blue Fury said:


> thats a fine boat.. but not trying to dogg the boat nor the boat builder but didnt mosca go out of business?


Thats what i was thinking.......?


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

That is an impressive looking boat! Nice lay out... And love the color:biggrin:...


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

CCOL! How fast?


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*dang nice...*


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

That's a killer boat!

Kind of funny, ever notice Mosca and Blue Wave share a similar upholstery "swoosh" looking wave..


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

That machine is some kind of fine ... ! Congrats ... !


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Blue Fury said:


> thats a fine boat.. but not trying to dogg the boat nor the boat builder but didnt mosca go out of business?


yep..sure did...that boat built itself :biggrin:


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

LOL thats funny Durt!!!!!!!!!!

No, Mosca never went out of business. They are still kicking out plenty of boats and that new cat is no exception.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

With the prop currently on the boat it was running 57.9 @ 5,400 RPM. Owner is going to break the motor in then he'll try a few more props. The boat had great holeshot with the three blade prop that was installed.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice rig!


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

I'd never have thought to put orange on a boat but it looks really good


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Texxan1 said:


> LOL thats funny Durt!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> No, Mosca never went out of business. They are still kicking out plenty of boats and that new cat is no exception.


I just think it's funny how someone says that in dang near every thread about a Mosca...before they go to www.moscaboats.com and see for themselves.

Maybe it's because Cesar doesn't hang around on 2cool all day pimpin his product. And maybe he should??? But last time I was there, his shop was full of new boats being built and rigged. I think he's purty dang busy.


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

*Mosca*

Killer boat, period, that is awesome!!!!! FAST too!!!! 5400 at 59mph... Wait till your at 5900... watch out. That is GREAT.... have fun


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Call it the Tangerine Dream


----------



## Blown2run (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow!!!!!! Very nice!!!!!!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Durtjunkee said:


> I just think it's funny how someone says that in dang near every thread about a Mosca...before they go to www.moscaboats.com and see for themselves.
> 
> Maybe it's because Cesar doesn't hang around on 2cool all day pimpin his product. And maybe he should??? But last time I was there, his shop was full of new boats being built and rigged. I think he's purty dang busy.


if you don't post on 2cool you can't build boats for sheet or went out of business. :biggrin:

I thought you knew!!!!! :work:


----------



## DUKE460 (Feb 25, 2011)

*NEW MOSCA*

SAW IT LATE WED PM RUNNING SOUTH OF MARKER 37 RUNS VERY NICE LOOKED REALLY SMOOTH AND WAS VERY FAST AND STEADY THE COLOR LOOKED COOL HOLE SHOT WAS VERY QUICK EVEN WITH THE 3 GUYS STANDING BY DRIVER


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Whats it draft ? Looks like it could eat up some chop..


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Durtjunkee said:


> I just think it's funny how someone says that in dang near every thread about a Mosca...before they go to www.moscaboats.com and see for themselves.
> 
> Maybe it's because Cesar doesn't hang around on 2cool all day pimpin his product. And maybe he should??? But last time I was there, his shop was full of new boats being built and rigged. I think he's purty dang busy.


I hope i didnt 'burst' your bubble from my incoherent question.

Regardless, I just never see 'Moscas' on the water, and i fish just as many days as Mike McBride guides, imagine that.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Blue Fury said:


> thats a fine boat.. but not trying to dogg the boat nor the boat builder but didnt mosca go out of business?


You are probably thinking of Mowdy, I believe they went out of business.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

FishAfrica said:


> You are probably thinking of Mowdy, I believe they went out of business.


thats very possible..


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

That's a nice rig!! Now I want a bowl of orange sherbert....


----------



## dosseric (Apr 13, 2010)

nice... I love the colors


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Dude....daylight photos!!!!!!!!!!!! nice looking rig!!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks great man thanks for sharing .


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

jmack said:


> Whats it draft ? Looks like it could eat up some chop..


I believe it was 10".


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Very nice...great job Cesar and crew. It's funny, Cesar runs ads on this site as he is a site sponsor. You can see them from time to time on the right hand side of the screen. Durtjunkee is right, he doesn't spend much time on the computer promoting his product. Not saying that's a bad thing. It's all a part of doing business, I understand that. He'd rather spend time building boats for people that love them and provide great customer service before, during, and after the sale. Cesar is a man of few words, but his customer service is bar none in my humble opinion.


----------



## DUKE460 (Feb 25, 2011)

*CEASAR*

DITTO


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

DUKE460 said:


> DITTO


I don't think so Tim.
Check out the post by Witemosca...4th one down.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=329885&highlight=mosca+cat


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*Durt's Boat*



Durtjunkee said:


> I don't think so Tim.
> Check out the post by Witemosca...4th one down.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=329885&highlight=mosca+cat


Wettest rig I've ever been on. haha, just kiddin dude. mighta just been my beer splash.....or not. rat own.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Newbomb Turk said:


> With the prop currently on the boat it was running 57.9 @ 5,400 RPM. Owner is going to break the motor in then he'll try a few more props. The boat had great holeshot with the three blade prop that was installed.


 why is he going to fiddle around with breaking it in if he has already run it up to 5400 rpms trying out high speed? sho break in doesn't allow you to break 5k until about the 9th hour  if you do it by the book.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

LBS said:


> Wettest rig I've ever been on. haha, just kiddin dude. mighta just been my beer splash.....or not. rat own.


WHUUUUUT?
I think that was from someone's cannon-ball!

..cuz i like to porty...rat own...


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> why is he going to fiddle around with breaking it in if he has already run it up to 5400 rpms trying out high speed? sho break in doesn't allow you to break 5k until about the 9th hour  if you do it by the book.


Owner wanted a prop that would work for a tournament that weekend. High speed operation was not sustained. There is no way Yamaha has a prop that would work with that motor on every hull. This was the first Yamaha engine on that hull. :work:


----------

